# **مواصفات بلندر تقليب من شركة ماسترتك **



## هبة منصور (10 نوفمبر 2013)

***مواصفات بلندر تقليب من شركة ماسترتك ***​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة ماسترتك هى شركة تطوير وتصميم وتصنيع العديد من ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما تقوم الشركة بكافة اعمال الصيانة بالاضافة لاعمال التوريدات (كهربية او ميكانيكية ) بالتركيب والتشغيل[/FONT]*​ ​ *وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى منتجاتنا ( بلندر تقليب ):*​ ​ *البلندر مصنع طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:*​ ​ * ·**البلندر بالكامل مصنع من الاستنليس*​ * ·**مواتير البلندر صناعة ايطالي .*​ * ·**الموتور 5,5 حصان.*​ * ·**حجم البلندر نصف طن لتقليب ربع طن.*​ * ·**كراسي بلي ياباني الصنع .*​ **********************​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4bK8IAcRBA&feature=youtu.be[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بلندر بدرة دبل كون[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioY5GWyjEWU&feature=youtu.be[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بلندر بودرة نص طن 1[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13QrA2LbH-E&feature=youtu.be[/FONT]​ ** وهذه نبذة سريعة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى التى تنتجها شركة ماسترتك :*​ ​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة رأسى **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**دقيق – مساحيق غسيل **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**ماكينات تعبئة سوائل **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**شرنك **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**غرفة او نفق**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**قلاب بودرة **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**بودرة او حبوب**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**نقل الحركة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**مجفف **[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب **[FONT=&quot]…..[/FONT]**ألخ**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​ * ·**خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ * ·**طباخ ومقلب **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *شيلر تبريد **[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] صور الماكينات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ * ·**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-*​ *الادارة **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية **[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**– عمارة 285 ب*​ *[FONT=&quot]Tel/fax :- 0244796146[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mob. :-00201005492942[/FONT]*​ *المصنع **[FONT=&quot]:- [/FONT]**مدينة العاشر من رمضان*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]www.mastertec[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-egy.com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]email [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *m_mastertec[FONT=&quot]h[/FONT]@yahoo.com*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *مدير تسويق**[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]** هبة منصور**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​


----------

